
Show HN: Mutagen – Simple, cross-platform, continuous, bidirectional file sync - jacobu9
https://havoc-io.github.io/mutagen/
======
farabove
How is it compared to Rsync?

~~~
jacobu9
It's designed for a different purpose - bidirectional sync. Though it does use
the rsync algorithm for efficient transfers. It also does file monitoring.
Closer to Unison really, though with a slightly different and more modern
approach.

